# That's Muslims For You



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2010)

Muslims are being douche bags again.

It centers around a South Park episode.  Buddha can snort coke, but Mohammad in a bear suit is jihad worthy?

I really hate those fuckers.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 22, 2010)

preach it brother DOMS. preach it.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 22, 2010)

Word, shoot them all. Useless.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Mustard gas anyone?


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> Mustard gas anyone?



its only a matter of time before they do it to themselves. they already blow each other up for no reason.

pretty soon their oil will dry up and they will become insignificant on the world stage again. they will go back to riding camels and looking for water.


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2010)

you guys better hurry up!!






YouTube Video











YouTube - World Population and Muslim Demographics


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 22, 2010)

Remember the cartoon that appeared in a Danish paper a few years back, the so-called prophet with a lighted fuse in his turban?  The entire Middle East boycotted Danish products, caused severe economic trouble, but at least the papers in Denmark had the balls to publish the thing.  In the United States?  The New York Times, Washington Post and associated spineless ilk forfeited the supposedly sacred rights of a free press, and put the editorial decision squarely into the hands of Muslim bullies.  In further words, they pussied-out, claiming the cartoon was in poor taste, and religiously offensive.  Name one time when the major press ever demonstrated concern for either.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh and they fucking smell like rancid shit.


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I'm a Muslim and i'm white and educated. We mean to say "Sand Niggers" not Just Muslims.


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Oh and they fucking smell like rancid shit.


 

lawl!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2010)

A great quote from another site:

"If any of you have actually read koran, you will know - it is not only a religious text, intending to govern inner space of an individual. It is a fully laden constitution, complete with civil and criminal law. Everything, ranging from how to distribute inheritance to what 'rights' minorities can have in an islamic society, is tied to concrete rules there. Curiously, most of the rules contained therein are similar with hedjaz tribal customs and laws (particularly quraish tribe) from pro mohammad times.

However, because koran is the 'unchanged' word of god (so says islam), it is unobjectionable. Add to that the fact that islam based on koran is put forth as the only way to live for muslims in koran, it makes islam impossible to coexist with any other social system or law. This is the cause of the friction in countries that are not from middle east, have modern legislations, and muslim minorities.

Egyptian reformers tried to deal with these, tried to 'modernize' islam, and 'reinterpret' koran in the light of modern principles. Results were disastrous. Some of them were killed, some of them had to flee the country, and some of them had to shut up. The struggle continues even to this day. Because koran is put forth as unchanged word of god, it is impossible to find any excuse to reinterpret it. And because you cant reinterpret it, you cant make it compatible with modern principles and views.

And this creates the basis of power for islamism, ie the noticeable segment of muslim organizations that intend to create a one world sharia government. It is impossible to argue against them, because of the above issues.

Ironically, muslims also suffer oppression from this, because the direct interpretation of koran, well, comes up medieval. If you attempt to fully adhere to islam, numerous civil oppressions become inevitable, due to the rulings set in koran. However, mild muslims, a noticeable percentage of muslim population around the world, also cant argue against this, because it is set in koran, and koran is unchanged word of god.

Until these issues are solved, islam will be creating problems and not be able to fit in."


----------



## MyK (Apr 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> A great quote from another site:
> 
> "If any of you have actually read koran, you will know - it is not only a religious text, intending to govern inner space of an individual. It is a fully laden constitution, complete with civil and criminal law. Everything, ranging from how to distribute inheritance to what 'rights' minorities can have in an islamic society, is tied to concrete rules there. Curiously, most of the rules contained therein are similar with hedjaz tribal customs and laws (particularly quraish tribe) from pro mohammad times.....


 

tie this and the population growth in the vid I posted, and it scares the shit out of me!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lalalalalalala jihad on all you! Lmfao those retarded camel fucking sand niggers will kill each other long before we'll have to worry


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 22, 2010)

DOMS, as god as my witness, I have tried to post reputation for you (actual rep, unlike the zero posted before) and, apparently, my own low standing won't allow it.  But your Koran post is over the top, and pushing me to do more reading.  Thanks.  T


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

Muslims are retarded douchbags. They can shove their Shia law and Koran up their filthy fetted arseholes. 

Good on the Americans for bombing the shit out of them, and stealing all their oil. 

Fact: Australia captures and live exports feral camels to the Middle East because they are not afflicted with syphilis?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2010)

Light them rag heads up like the eyes of Allah....TEAM AMERICA FUCK YA


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 23, 2010)

saw that episode last night...weak sauce they won't even say mohammed's name now.

They showed Jesus defecating on the American flag, but they can't show mohammed or show his name...shame on comedy central for the double standard.  If they can't show mohammed they shouldn't be able to show any of the religious figures.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> tie this and the population growth in the vid I posted, and it scares the shit out of me!



It makes me want to go on a killing spree.

I really, really hope a major war breaks out between the West and Arab nations.   Then we can use that as justification to round up and expel all the Arabs from countries that they don't belong in.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> DOMS, as god as my witness, I have tried to post reputation for you (actual rep, unlike the zero posted before) and, apparently, my own low standing won't allow it.  But your Koran post is over the top, and pushing me to do more reading.  Thanks.  T



It's the thought that counts, man.  Thanks!


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone else JOed to DOMS' breasts?  I'm not admitting I have, just asking the question.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 23, 2010)

So ironic.  Islam is a religion of peace and if you criticize it, they're rip your throat out.  What a joke.  The network fukkin folded like an old tent.  Reminds me of the time when muslims across the world were rioting and killing over the Danish cartoons.  CNN posted an article about it and closed it with sum10 like "CNN has elected not to show the cartoons out of respect for Islam."  Sure.  Afterall, it is a religion of peace.  Gotta love self censorship.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> So ironic.  Islam is a religion of peace and if you criticize it, they're rip your throat out.  What a joke.  The network fukkin folded like an old tent.  Reminds me of the time when muslims across the world were rioting and killing over the Danish cartoons.  CNN posted an article about it and closed it with sum10 like "CNN has elected not to show the cartoons out of respect for Islam."  Sure.  Afterall, it is a religion of peace.  Gotta love self censorship.









.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I went off track...






.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 23, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I think I went off track...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn that hot..i'm touching myself again


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 24, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Light them rag heads up like the eyes of Allah....TEAM AMERICA FUCK YA




For more reasons to join the team, see this link:  A 12 year old girl divorces her 80 year old husband, despite opposition's premise that the Prophet Muhammad marrying a 9 year old makes it all okay.  Further proof that when pedophiles establish the socio-religious rules, there are no rules save those that elevate the sickest among them. *12-Year-Old Saudi Girl Wins Divorce From 80-Year-Old Husband - AOL News

*


----------



## KelJu (Apr 24, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> For more reasons to join the team, see this link:  A 12 year old girl divorces her 80 year old husband, despite opposition's premise that the Prophet Muhammad marrying a 9 year old makes it all okay.  Further proof that when pedophiles establish the socio-religious rules, there are no rules save those that elevate the sickest among them. *12-Year-Old Saudi Girl Wins Divorce From 80-Year-Old Husband - AOL News
> 
> *



I think Muslims are retarded, both figuratively and literally. Nothing retards emotional and intellectual development like a fundamentalist religion.

But, I have to point out that child fucking is the dirty secret of most major religions. Catholics, Mormons, Muslims, Jehovah???s Witnesses, ect. have all been caught with their pants down, so you can't just attack Muslims on this. With the Muslims, at least they don't speak out against it in public, but hide it in private the other major religions. It took the US government stepping in to stop the Mormons and Jehovah???s Witnesses. The Catholic church tried to deal with their issues internally, but usually just sent a known pedophile to a different congregation that didn't know the priest's past.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Apr 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I think Muslims are retarded, both figuratively and literally. Nothing retards emotional and intellectual development like a fundamentalist religion.
> 
> But, I have to point out that child fucking is the dirty secret of most major religions. Catholics, Mormons, Muslims, Jehovah???s Witnesses, ect. have all been caught with their pants down, so you can't just attack Muslims on this. With the Muslims, at least they don't speak out against it in public, but hide it in private the other major religions. It took the US government stepping in to stop the Mormons and Jehovah???s Witnesses. The Catholic church tried to deal with their issues internally, but usually just sent a known pedophile to a different congregation that didn't know the priest's past.


excuse me? the US government stepped in and stopped Mormons from doing what now exactly?


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2010)

An incredible post from another site (even if the grammer blows).  It's in response to a dumb shit ragging on US soldiers (and the US in general) for fighting in the Middle East.

when you complain about the men  who order truck bomb after truck bomb against iraqi civilians, killing many orders of magnitude more than the us (and on purpose, as oppposed to mistake), and now increasingly in pakistan and afghanistan, then i will listen to you

or more exactly, when you develop an ability to actually stop those guys, then i will listen to you

and i already known your answer: its all the fault of western imperialism, neocolonialism, oilthirst, etc

fella: if the usa turned into a giant lake tomorrow, the madmen bombing in the middle east would not celebrate and turn into pastoral sheep farmers. they would step up their aggression, and they would sow more suffering and destruction, because now there is nothing to hold them back recognize that the fight going on the middle east is a lot larger than your small and simple recriminations

and recognize that the madmen in the middle east are not some cartoonish reflection of what the west does. they are their own original manifestation of all that you detest, but, for some reason, only see in western actions. you suffer from a form of blindness, you see only menace in one direction, when the menace in the other direction is the real enemy of your values


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 2, 2010)




----------



## 2tomlinson (May 3, 2010)

Turns out Gen. Pershing was history's most effective strategist when it comes to dealing with Muslim terrorists.  Here's how he did it.


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


>



I admire his thinking.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 3, 2010)

If anything 1/1000000000th as harsh happened today, the media would have a field day crucifying him, demonizing the military, and stoking the flames of muslim hatred all over the world.  I seriously hope we never get into another real war considering that our own media is just as much of a threat to national security as any foreign enemy we might ever face.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 27, 2010)

delhiescorts said:


> Muslim girls are so hot & sexy with white skin.



I had a couple of Muslim girls in Sumatra.  They smelled of cloves and fucked like pop tarts.  They're all yours.


----------



## proffrank (May 27, 2010)

I live in Dearborn,MI ..home of lots of Muslims. TRUST ME, THERE are NO Muslim women that look like the one above...will show you a drawing as soon as I get my scanner working, AFTER work approx 11:30 pm.


----------



## proffrank (May 28, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Lalalalalalala jihad on all you! Lmfao those retarded camel fucking sand niggers will kill each other long before we'll have to worry



I hope you're right... although I doubt it!!


----------



## proffrank (May 28, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I admire his thinking.



Why can't this be done AGAIN??? WE REALLY NEED IT!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

proffrank = goat fucker


----------



## MDR (May 29, 2010)

Religion is the problem, not the solution.  The list of fucked up shit done in the name of religion is endless.  I remember sitting in a pew at church around five years old and looking around and coming to the frightening realization that the people around me actually believed all this shit.  Man in the sky judging us, Adam and Eve, the whole deal.  Educated people not understanding that the bible is not meant to be taken literally.  I asked my older brother later and he just said there are a lot of morons in the world.  Truer words were never spoken.


----------

